# How many days a week do u train for good progress



## DURACELL12 (Nov 25, 2013)

*How many times do u train in a week*​
1 day 20.88%2 day 31.32%3 day 4017.54%4 day 5925.88%5 day 6428.07%6 day 4821.05%7 day 125.26%only train when i have time to!00.00%


----------



## DURACELL12 (Nov 25, 2013)

I currentily train four to five days a week


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I voted 4 but it's 3-4 really. I train one day on, one day off, which works out 3 days of some weeks and 4 days of other weeks, or 4 in 8 days.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Once. If you train them hard enough, you shouldn't need any more.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry I read it as how often do you train legs a week. Long day!!

I train every other day. Have tried many methods and every other day seems optimal for me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Once. If you train them hard enough, you shouldn't need any more.


Think he meant how many days a week do you train, as opposed to how many times a week do you train each muscle :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I said:


> Think he meant how many days a week do you train' date=' as opposed to how many times a week do you train each muscle :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Yeah I clicked after. It's been a long long day lol.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I go to the gym 5 days a week,train

Chest/tris monday

legs tuesday

back/bis wednesday

shoulders thursday

legs friday

I added extra legs friday because they are lagging.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i train 3 days a week mostly but have started throwing in the odd 4th for laggers


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

3 days normaly maybe a fourth gotta start hitting these chiken legs


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

4 usually with the odd extra session for lagging body parts or cardio


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

4 times a week and on a Saturday a few strong man bits in the garden.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

eod


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

5 times a week

Monday - chest

Tuesday - back

Wednesday - legs

Thursday - REST

Friday - shoulders

Saturday - arms

Sunday - REST


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I voted 4 days a week, maybe 5 if i want to add in cardio. The 4 days will be monday to thursday. Work is usualy cardio enough haha.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

5 for me, but I go lunch times and don't get much time. and I get bored sitting at my desk


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

3 days currently and has been since 2010 but i have clients that train 4, 5 and sometimes 6 days a week


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Every day, but only 4 days with weights. 3 days without weights, of which 1 day is abs/mat routine and 2 days of cardio.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Usually one on one off, body ache dependant!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i train every day, weights i do 6 days a week and cardio 7 days. but only because i dont have anything else to do.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do 4 days a week lifting and 6 days a week cardio


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I dont train, my AVI is a picture of somone I seen when I went to a gym once. I got so scared I have never been back.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

depends how i feel.

doing push pull legs at the mo. sometimes i will do 3 on 1 off, sometimes i will do 1on 1off. some weeks i wont train at all.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I now do 4 on two off and then repeat. Works well for me as I can split quads and calves on different days so I can hammer the quads and not worry about having to do anything else afterwards.

Day1 Chest and triceps

Day2 back and biceps

Day3 shoulders and calves

Day4 Quads

Two days off and repeat.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

I just do

Mon - Chest

Tue - fap

Wed - Fap

Thur - Cry

Fri - Forearms / calves

Sat - Fap

Sun - OFF


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

5 days a wk with just 1 or 2 days of cardio off cycle. During cycle weights in the AM and cardio in PM during cycle 5days/wk.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

3 days but may added in 1 or 2 for cardio


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

5 days a week, Monday to Friday.

Monday - Heavy Snatch + Squats

Tuesday - Clean & Jerk technique + Heavy Jerk

Wednesday - Squats + Pulls

Thursday - Snatch technique +Heavy Jerk

Friday - Heavy Clean & Jerk + Squats


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

I find it hard not to train even when its my rest day I go in and do calf's abs and cardio


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

I have been training 6 days/week for the past 3 months, not missed one workout, but I should really say 5 as one day is only abs/traps/serratus/calves day


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Still the same as what I posted last year, every other day. Though I'm starting my cut next week and gonna be switching to 2 on, 1 off.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Eod for me. Made a lot better progress than the old 5-6 day bro splits i used to do


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

due to me working long shifts and not having much free time i split my workouts down to individual body parts i do more days but spend a lot less time in the gym seems to work anyway


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Push pull legs.

Until very recently it was just push pull lol.

Iv done the odd week if high volume but mostly just once a week per muscle


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Push pull legs.
> 
> Until very recently it was just push pull lol.
> 
> Iv done the odd week if high volume but mostly just once a week per muscle


So what happened to this?

" Iv never been one for keeping my logs up to date for more than a few weeks as I normaly end up jacking in the cycle and training for whatever reason. But this time man is on a mission. Iv just set most of my gym equipment up in my front garage and been training twice a day. I'm doing a very different approach, take your standard bb routine and im doing the opposite.

For example yesterday I did an hour on chest and an hour on biceps, today I did half hour on shoulders, 15 minutes on chest and 10 minutes on biceps. And I'm about to go back and obliterate legs on my leg press and donkey calf raise. Tomorrow more shoulders and alot of trap work, gonna get the farmers walks out in the garden and run up and down with as much weight as I can till I drop, then will finish off with barbell and tri grip plate shrugs.

The aim of the game is to train as much as possible and eat as much as possible. See if this over tainting **** is for real or not. "


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> So what happened to this?
> 
> " Iv never been one for keeping my logs up to date for more than a few weeks as I normaly end up jacking in the cycle and training for whatever reason. But this time man is on a mission. Iv just set most of my gym equipment up in my front garage and been training twice a day. I'm doing a very different approach, take your standard bb routine and im doing the opposite.
> 
> ...


As I said.. A few stints of high volume.. Think I did a few weeks then then lowered it back to push pull legs, I seem to do better like that.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

2 on 1 off


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Typically a 6 day split very much akin to 70s bodybuilders with some tweaks from my own experience/those with clients, as well as tailoring it to my goals. Chest/Back, Shoulders/Arms, Legs, repeat. As well, I typically cycle anywhere from 60-100 miles a day, and do 2-3 HIIT sessions within that volume. Training doesn't change on or off cycle, I just autoregulate volume/intensity based on how I feel that day.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

4 for me and sometimes a saturday if i can get away

Monday - shoulders/upper back

Tuesday - chest/arms

Wednesday - rest

Thursday - legs/Abs

Friday - lower back and some chest/arms again.

Saturday - cardio some shoulders again.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

6 days a week .. i love training would train 7 but i know my body needs rest so i only have one day off


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's different for everyone. The key is to change it up regularly. I'm currently doing 6 weeks of 2 days on 1 day off. The "off" day is actually a cardio only day. So in some form or another I'm training 7 days at the mo.

Only 1 more week to go and then a weeks rest... Which actually translates to "do some light cardio you fat git" :lol:

After that it's all change again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

6 days and one of them days is event training


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

6 days a week one bodypart per day. No AAS or missed meals and lots of sleep.

Fcuk rest days less the better imo.

When I had different job schedules in the past such as shifts or whatever I had to use 3 day, 4 day, 5 day splits etc..

SickC Approved


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

3 times for me


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

5 but I used to have 4 days off coz of work, that's stopped now so I go and train straight after a 12hr shift or after I wake up after doing a night shift


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

4 days for me, used to follow a P/P/L split but got my brother into training who wanted to do a 4 day so i jumped on that with him really enjoyed it so stuck with it mine looks like this...

Mon - Back & Bi's

Tue - Chest & Tri's

Thurs - Shoulders & Calves

Fri - Quads & Hams


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

3-4


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

5 days atm whilst on a cut...body part a day (bi's and tri's on same.day)

Gna be p/p/L next when I get back from holiday


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Just upped my training to 5 days a week. On the 5th day I am training some of my weaker muscles that I think need more work.


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

Weights 3-4 times a week but I run everyday.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Any where from 4-7 days a week.

Sometimes I'll do P/P/L and 3 on 1 off.

Sometimes a 4 day split

Sometimes a 5 day split

Sometimes I'll train each muscle twice a week - heavy day and light day with no days off.

By always mixing it up I've always managed to keep progressing and it never gets boring.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

3 days with weights is sufficient for me. Would probably go more if I could but 3 days is certainly enough.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

6 Days... I'm this close to having my own bedroom at the gym.. :lol:


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

ive tried all sorts of splits mate

3 days a week

4 days

5days

7 days

even 14 days in a row so

personally for purposes of growth and rest id say 4-5 is optimal but i always went off if i was okay and not tired i would train hence the 14days in a row

do what you want also

a two day split or a 1day on and 1 off is very effective you need a balance between volume and frequency for hypertrophic response also training heavy with periodisation so starting heavy and then moving up the rep ranges up to 12reps anything over is entering endurance

so by trianing

day1: chest and back, arms

day2:legs

shoulders get trained via bench press cable rows and arms slightly


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Train 5-6 days a week 3 training days 1 off day 3 training days 1 off works great with high intensity and TUT


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I can train 3 days a week for good results.

If i train 7 days a week i get best results.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

3 days a week full body.


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I can train 3 days a week for good results.
> 
> If i train 7 days a week i get best results.


How You routine looks like when You train 7 days a week?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lachu543 said:


> How You routine looks like when You train 7 days a week?


Monday: go in and train what I fancy

Tuesday : go in and train what I fancy

Wednesday: go in and train what I fancy

Thursday: go in and train what I fancy

Friday: go in and train what I fancy

Saturday: go in and train what I fancy

Sunday: go in and train what I fancy

I'm not taking the p.iss there by the way, that's just what I do.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> 6 Days... I'm this close to having my own bedroom at the gym.. :lol:


Do you close the curtains?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Monday: go in and train what I fancy
> 
> Tuesday : go in and train what I fancy
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5


----------



## Gear82 (Feb 8, 2015)

Full body workouts, twice a week.


----------



## steviej007 (Feb 5, 2015)

6

Monday chest and tri's

Tuesday back and bi's

Wednesday cardio

Thursday legs

Friday shoulders and abb's

Saturday cardio

Sunday rest!!!!


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Legs

Shoulders + Triceps

Back

Chest + Biceps

REPEAT

7 days a week.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

4 at present with an upper/lower split


----------



## DrBro (Feb 23, 2015)

As many as the drugs I'm using enables me to recovery from..


----------



## niko69 (Feb 4, 2015)

6 days with one being prolonged cardio


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Depends how you train really. If you like pumping away set after set on machines then yeah you can get away with 6-7 times a week.

At the moment I'm doing a lot of strongman/heavy lifting training and have about 2-3 sessions a week and am making super gains lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the more i train the more i grow and progress

currently training every day, legs/push/pull repeat, so far so good as long as recovery remains

i only stick to one or two exercises per muscle, compound free weights only


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Mon - abs and cardio

Tues - chest

Wed - back and abs

Thur - shoulders

Fri - arms and abs

Sat - Muay Thai

Sun - legs


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

M-Chest/Tri/ cardio Abz

T-Quads/Hams/Calves

W-Rest

T-Back/Biceps

F-Shoulders/Calves/Cardio abz

S-Usually train what I feel I need to work on either back or chest,

A-Quads/Hams/Calves

Training has been adjusted since voted so 6 days a week now works well I eat well sleep plenty (8hours) massage every week jobs a good yin. If extra rest day required then il throw it in


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

4 day split, continuous

Chest Tri

Back Bi

Legs Shoulders

Cardio Abs

I'll usually skip one day in eight and try to never skip the same day twice in succession.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I train between 5 and 6 days a week. Its the consistency that has paid off. 5 years of going at least 4 times per week with scheduled week off for holiday/rest etc.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

All depends on how i am feeling in that week


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't use weeks to plan out a training routine...


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Try and get in the gym 4-5 days , working around childcare and work commitments is a bit difficult but if I'm with kids for the day I'll often take em to the park or woods for a walk using this as liss cardio or piggybacking kids up massive hills; kids enjoy it and don't realise their excercisizing is a bonus


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

3 days a week at the minute, Yoga and cycling on my off days. will most likely change though to every other day in a month or so.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

I try to go every day but its more like 5 days a week.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

me its 5

M - legs/ shoulders

T - Back/Bi's

W - cardio / abs

T - Chest / Tri's

S - cardio / abs

M toughest by long way as do drop sets.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off so 5 days basically. I find the rest so benificial


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

currently

EDT chest,back,arms

rest

EDT legs

rest

stack10 chest , back , arms

rest

Stack 10 legs

rest

repeat


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Atm as much as I can fit in what is proberly 3/4 days a week Push pull legs/arms


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I lift 4 day's a week:

Mon - Back, Biceps, Shoulders. (Direct work on all muscle groups, Shoulders fits in nicely with Backday & Biceps fit in alongside training back.)

Wed - Legs + Core.

Thurs - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps (Extra shoulder work, as when I created the split, the aim was to add more shoulder work, only 2 days from hitting them previously, but Shoulders always recover well for me, not a muscle group that brings me day's of DOMS.)

Fri - Back, Core, Trapz (a day prioritising mainly deadlifting. Threw in extra Trap work & core too.)


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

3 days weight training, 2 days muay thai for me which is excellent cardio. Sometimes through in a couple of quick core sessions in too if I am feeling it.


----------



## paul56778 (Jun 9, 2014)

Current Plan: 6 Days a week training on a 2 week schedule.

Mon - Legs & Upper Abs

Tues - Chest & Lower Abs

Wed - Legs Week 1, Back Week 2 "Shoulder work added to back routine on week 2" Rest abs on this day

Thurs - Arms Week 1, Shoulders Week 2 & Upper abs for both sessions

Fri - Legs & Lower abs or rest depending on volume of workout

Saturday - Back & Upper abs.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

3 days a week in the gym and just train what ever I feel like training.

Ride a bicycle 5 miles a day as part of my daily commute too.


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

3-4 days a week. More if I feel up to it.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

5 weeks out from my first competition, i train 7 days at week, 5 days weights and 2 days cardio


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

4/5 days

Monday- Chest

Tues - Back- Abs

Wed - Active Rest - Cardio

Thurs- Shoulders - Abs

Friday - Legs

Sat - Maybe Arms but Active rest Cardio - Abs

Sun - Rest


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Work is dictating my work outs so it fri/sat/sun and arms on tues ,this week I done chest shoulders on Friday and back on Saturday and legs Sunday ........ Upper body fri/sat as it takes 3-4days to get over rota pain !!!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Push pull legs 2 on 1 off


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

3


----------



## KarlDavid (Jun 17, 2011)

4 day split, mon,wed,fri,sun, with 30 mile cycling sessions tue,thur,sat.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

4 lifting days 2 HIIT cardio at the moment


----------

